# Massey or Kubota



## Jakester (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm in the process of buying a tractor. I'm hoping to find something that can handle a six foot brush cutter...40hpish. I had decided on a just biting the bullet and getting a new kubota mx 5000 ((44pto hp) for $12,500, when I came across this used massey 240 that looks like it is and is described as in perfect condition (driven by a little ole man to church and back). It is a late 80's model with about 2000 hours (about 41pto hp). Suddenly I found myself in a delima. Save $3500 and get an older tractor, or pay the extra bucks get a new tractor (with 0%financing for two years).

But that is only partially my problem, so I'm trying to make this decision when I get an call from a friend saying that he knows an old man who is a retired Massey dealer and he says he can get me a brand new Massey 240 (38 pto hp) for a super price. Sounds like an even better deal right? But then I got to thinking why would the hp on this one be different then the hp on the old ones. I go online to tractordata.com and they say that Massey doesn't even make 240s any more????

So the questions I guess are Massey over Kubota? and if so, should I see what the retired gentleman is offering or should I stick with my local dealer? Is having the new tractor experience worth $3500?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

In my opinion yes a new Kubota is preferable for your purpose and this is why, Massey is still going through buyout pains now under the catchall umbrella ownership of Agco (has more defunct brands and startups than a coop full of pigeons)!! 

Massey is good no question but no longer a front runner anywhere and you know what that means as to your support!! We all have been going through this for years with the demise of Farmall/ Case/ MM/ Ford/ Oliver/ Allis/ Massey!!

I believe Kubota has just come out with a better Finance plan then what you stated and that $3500 can disappear overnight if you need something now!!

Kubota finance rates new 

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If you can spare the extra dollars I would by the Kubota...warranty,locating parts etc.. something to think about.

Massey got some wear time,and maybe finding a dealer (not unless your a do it your selfer) could pose problem. 

I am not sure..does the Massey have power steering,for that alone you'll enjoy tractoring even more so.


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

In my area, and based upon my experiences with both the local "bota dealers, I'd buy the MF!


----------



## Jakester (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm suppose to see the new Massey sometime this week. I would guess that it has all of the basic features (power steering, indepenent pto). The used MF 240 does as well. As far as support goes, I live about 10 miles from one of the oldes MF dealers in the area. I wouldn't expect them to be going anywhere and the times that I've talked to them they've been helpful. The kubota dealer is about 30 miles away. I went and looked at the Mx 5000 on Sat. It looked nice but it was about as basic a tractor as you will ever find. I did see that they had extended their financing out to 0% for three years on this tractor. The thing about the kubota dealer was that I could tell he wouldn't be happy unless he sold me a 27000 tractor with a cab and fourwheel drive.

Just for clarification, I'm a little confused about what you were saying about agco buying MF out and the parts being from abroad. Aren't everybodies tractors that way? And as long as I have a MF dealer in my backyard wouldn't I be able to get anything I could need?

Thanks for your opinons fellas!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"A World Of Solutions for Your Growing Needs
MASSEY FERGUSON is a worldwide brand of AGCO Corporation"

Look at the bottom of the page 

Now what I am about to say to you is Not to disparage any Brand Manufacture Or any Dealer!!

We used to have 3 John Deere dealers within a 75 mile radius TODAY we have none!! Centralization of product has become the by-word for efficiency and has driven all but the largest of dealers out of the market place (cept for a few profitable niche places) Manufactures required dealers to carry (pay for) and ever increasing product line and quantity of same!!!

Consequently no small to medium dealer can accept that much flooring debt which turns into a real liability in a short period of time!! Unless you are selling the crap out of the product with turnover only possible by very large dealers!!

Manufactures like Massey and the new start ups like many Chinese labels are all under the umbrella of a coop called AG CO this at least gives them some scale of Numbers whereas the little dealer can still obtain the product that he needs as he needs it!! And even there Ag co will have ordering quotas and set numbers that he must adhere to!!

This is a rough business and no different than the disappearance of Mom &Pop groceries/gas stations/ hardware stores/ and every other damn thing that you can name!! It just cost's less for a manufacture to centralize there distribution!!!

Hope That helps you get the big picture!! and I did not say all parts were from overseas!! For Instance Deere/ Kubota are using USA plants to manufacture parts /engines and etc but yes a lot is imported today due to cheaper labor!!

I would just be a bit cautious about buying from a small enterprise today in hoping that he will always be there tomorrow cause if past history is a guide he won't be through no fault of his own necessarily!!!!

Dean



:cowboy:


----------



## Jakester (Oct 18, 2006)

I gotcha now. Thanks for the insight. I'm brand new to this stuff and am just trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Glad to of helped you do that, BTW my brother just bought a massey with a backhoe on it!! Why ? because he liked it and the dealer he bought it from!! Go Figure!!   

:cowboy:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday BTW!!!

:cowboy:


----------



## WCAllisboy (Feb 2, 2007)

*Kubota Vs Massey*

I had a 241 Massey for several years. I am supposing that the 240 is a newer model. The only problem that I found with the Massey was not with the engine, because it was a Perkins, but with the rest of the tractor. Transmission and other things do not hold up the way I thought it should. The metal just seemed to become more fatigued more quickly. Some of that comes from the vibration of the engine and some,I think, is because the parts made in Italy or Poland, just does not seem to be the quality that is should be. The older Massey's like the 135, 235, 265 were a much better tractor and probably because they were made in the states then. Better metal.
I also find that when you buy a tractor for one purpose you begin using it for everything else. If you us a front end loader it pays to have a 4 wheel drive. You will eventually try to do things with it that just a rear wheel drive will not do. Like back up out of a whole with your bucket loaded. Almost impossible. Even a backhoe without 4 wheel drive can't do it.
Just some thoughts to confuse you a little more and It's just jack talkin


----------



## Jakester (Oct 18, 2006)

You know, I haven't heard many negative things about the MFs, but I don't think I've ever heard anybody with a kubota say anything negative about them.


----------



## WCAllisboy (Feb 2, 2007)

*MF or Kubota*

I think if we look at the way the Toyota and Honda vehicles as well as some as the other makes have made such an impact on the market here in the states we see that their quailty is, far the most part, better. I remember when the Honda first came to the US and every one seemed to think it would fail. Look where it has gone. It is just behind Toyota in sales and have been putting the, what we used to think were the top auto makers, to shame. Of course they have not conquered the heavier models as yet. The work horse trucks.
Of course there is very few of anything that is really American these days but some of the, what used to be, foreign are built here in our borders but at a much better quality control.
Here in S W Missouri I am seeing more big Kubota's than ever before. They do seem to just hold up better and because of the price tag of most of the other brands the Kubota seems to be more in line these days.
I just bought a 30 hp. Kioti and for a small tractor is seems to be doing a great job. The reason I bought it instead of a Kubota is just because of price. The Kioti is built in Korea and is very user friendly. Good hydraulics that are fast .
I don't sell any of these but I know I used to have a 135 Massey and this little Kioti will run circles around it but the Kioti is 4 wheel drive. Sometimes, for me, price has to play a pretty big part.
No hard and fast rule for me, it is 
just jack talkin


----------

